# Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop



## Joachim (31. März 2007)

Hallo User,

das Forum wächst, es kommen täglich mehr User, und unser Server platzt aus allen Nähten. Finanziell sind seitens der Forenleitung alle Spielräume ausgeschöpft.
Auf der Suche nach einem möglichen Ausweg aus diese Lage haben wir uns etwas ausgedacht:

2 Ideen haben es in die Endauswahl geschafft:

- "Hobby-Gartenteich.de"-Fotokalender mit den schönsten Fotos aus unserem Album ( in weiß oder schwarz, 30x40cm, 7,89€)

- Das "Hobby-Gartenteich.de-Buch" , mit allen Fachbeiträgen, Bauanleitungen, dem geballten Wissen aus dem Forum, vielen Bildern und Zeichnungen, den besten Links und dem "Best of Chat" - eine lustige Reise durch 3 Jahre Chatlog. (im Hardcover mit unzähligen Fotos, 352 Seiten, 53,22€)

Und ihr könnt nun entscheiden, welches Projekt ihr demnächst hier kaufen könnt!


----------



## KamiSchami (31. März 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

hiho, ich hab auch noch nen guten server laufen. evtl. kann man da was machen. gruss kami


----------



## Steingarnele (31. März 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Aloa he,

ich wäre für das Buch.


----------



## sigfra (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Hallo Hausmeister...  

da wäre ich doch auch für das Buch.... incl. Kalender... den brauch ich dann auch... 
aber dei Idee find ich klasse...


----------



## Dr.J (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Hi Haustechniker

Ich kaufe ALLLEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!! Gibt es demnächst auch Poster und Starschnitte von den Moderatoren?????


----------



## KamiSchami (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

oh ja, nen starschnitt das wär cool .... dann schmeisst mich meine freundin endgültig raus   gruss kami


----------



## Elfriede (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Super Idee!
Ich würde mir auf alle Fälle das Buch kaufen und wahrscheinlich auch den Kalender.

Gruß Elfriede


----------



## kwoddel (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Hallo Leute

Ich finde das eine gute Idee, aber 

(im Hardcover mit unzähligen Fotos, 352 Seiten, 53,22€)   

Haben wir denn schon Weihnachten   da ich ja noch immer alles von Euro nach DM umrechne sind das schlappe 100 Deutsche Mark  

Nun  und  wieder auf dem Nörgler 


    


April April


----------



## Dr.J (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Ich kann es kaum erwarten bis der Shop aufmacht.

Mann o Mann Frank, erst ein Koihallenbad  bauen  und dann am Buchpreis rumnöhlen.  Das sind die gesammelten Werke aus 3 Jahren Hobby-Gartenteich.de und die sollten uns schon was wert sein.


----------



## kwoddel (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Hallo
Ja nee ist klar und den Pulitzer-Preis wollt ihr dann auch noch gewinnen


----------



## Dr.J (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

 daran hatte ich noch garned gedacht. Können uns ja bewerben.    

Aber es wäre schon ein Erfolg, wenn das Buch beim "Literarischen Quartett" besprochen werden würde.  Mich würde die Meinung von Marcel Reich-Ranicki und Hellmuth Karasek brennend interessieren. 


Und mit dem Kalender schlagen wir den "Pirelli-Kalender" um Längen.


----------



## gabi (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Hi Teichfreunde,

die Ideen sind beide gut. Der Kalender würde mich persöhnlich mehr ansprechen.
Obwohl, "Best of Chat" muss ja auch ein Knüller sein.

Nur eine Frage, wie sieht es denn mit den Urheberrechten aus? Gerade die angesprochenen Fachbeitrage sind ja fast alle von einem User geschrieben der schon lange nicht mehr aktiv hier teilnimmt. (Oder hab ich da was verpasst)

Wünsche euch allen einen wunderschönen, sonnigen Sonntag.


----------



## Dodi (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Hallo, Ihr Lieben!

Da habt Ihr ja mal eine gute Idee gehabt, aus der "Not eine Tugend" zu machen! 

Ich würde gerne das Buch nehmen, um das Forum zu unterstützen. Wäre doch schade, wenn es nimmer weitergeht mit all den netten Leuts hier! 

P.S.: Vielleicht sollten mal all die User, die schon ewig nicht mehr online waren und auch nie etwas geschrieben haben, Platz für neue machen...


----------



## Manuela (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

     

Hallo


Ich würde das Buch kaufen und dieter62 ( mein Mann ) den drück ich den Kalender auf´s Auge.



Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Dieter62 (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

1 1 1 1 

Hallo,

wenn meine Frau das Buch nimmt dann nehm ich den Kalender.


Viele Grüße

Dieter


----------



## Joachim (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Aufgrund des geringen Interesses müssen wir das Projekt leider, leider auf Eis legen...



April, April - was sonst  



... obwohl, warum eigentlich nicht.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

April, April ???


----------



## Manuela (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Hab mir ja schon sowas gedacht , 
aber ich muss sagen das ich gehofft habe das es keiner ist,mit dem Buch denke ich wird nicht so leicht umzusetzten sein aber der Kalender das müsste doch gehen.

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Dr.J (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

@Joachim 

war doch offensichtlich  

Das mit dem Kalender ist aber eine Idee, die wir nicht aus den Augen verlieren sollten.


----------



## Joachim (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

 soooo offensichtlich wars dann ja doch nicht - obwohl: "Best of Chatlog"  spätestens das hätte uns doch keiner mehr glauben dürfen 

@Doc
Zum Treffen verticken wir erstmal den Starschnitt von dir. Wenn der gut läuft, sehen wir weiter ...  
Naja, und für den Kalender ist es ja erstmal zu spät bzw. noch zu früh.


----------



## herbi (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Ich freu mich schon auf das Buch!

Hoffendlich kommt es bald.


----------



## Thomas_H (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Jetzt hatte ich schon ein schlechtes Gewissen  

und wollte den Kalender nehmen, (den hättet ihr aber gar nich erst losschicken  müssen, da ich sowas kitschig  finde   )

Buch wäre nicht schlecht;- aber zu dem Preis?  

Das Chatlog hat mich ein wenig gewundert  

Ich hasse euch ja schon :crazy:


----------



## Joachim (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

@Thomas_H
Über 350 Seiten und viele Farbfotos? Geh mal in ne Buchhandlung und schau mal bei den Fachbüchern nach ... ts ts ts 

Und wieso ist so ein Kalender Kitsch? Hab ich schon erwähnt was auf den Fotos drauf ist?


----------



## Olli.P (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Hi,



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> es ja erstmal zu spät bzw. noch zu früh.




Wieso ist es für 'nen Kalender zu früh????

Es ist nie zu früh, sondern höchstens zu Spät!!! 

Stellt doch wieder einen Fotowettbewerb mit den schönsten Teichbildern auf die Beine, wobei der User sofort die Bilder für einen Kalender freigeben soll, bzw. muß und schon läuft die Vorauswahl von ganz alleine........

Wobei ich Teichbilder im allgemeinen mit allen drumrum meine.......
Fische, Pflanzen, etc.


----------



## Olli.P (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Ach so ja,

und der erste bis zwölfte Platz wird dann mit dem Abdruck im Kalender honoriert..................... 

so kosten dann die Preise auch nicht wirklich was.....................


----------



## Nadinche83 (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Huhu, 

auch wenns ein April scherz war  ... 

Die Idee mit dem Fotowettbewerb is doch net schlecht. Man mache z.b. innerhalb von 4 Monaten, jeden Monat einen Wettbewerb. In jedem Monat gewinnen 3 Bilder. 

Dann gewinnen die Fotogewinner den entsprechenden Kalender, und die andren User können sich den Kalender zum Preis von ...... kaufen. 

Net gut?


----------



## Frank (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

 

ansonsten ohne Worte ....


----------



## Joachim (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Ich mach mich nun also dann doch mal ernsthaft schlau, was da geht - vorstellbar wäre auch nen Kalender-Fotowettbewerb mit 12 Kategorien (die Monate halt) und das beliebteste Bild (Abstimmung) kommt jeweils in den Kalender.


----------



## Olli.P (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Hi Joachim,

dann mach hin und bummel nicht, das Jahr ist schneller um als man denkt........


----------



## Joachim (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*




... na dann Fotografier schon mal los!


----------



## Olli.P (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Hi,

da mach dir ma keine Sorgen, hab mal grad nachgeschaut, hab schon an die 1400 Bilder im Teichordner drinne..................... 

Ob die alle gut für'n Kalender sind 

Steht auf'm anderen Zettel.................


----------



## Nadinche83 (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

vielleicht wird dies mal noch die Einsendung bzw die Abstimmung anonymdurchgeführt? 

Sodass man weder sehen kann, wem welches Bild ist, noch wer für welches Bild soviel Punkte gegeben hat ???


----------



## Dr.J (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

@Nadinchen

nix heimlich und anonym. Bei uns werden alle an den Pranger gestellt.  

Wir werden uns was überlegen, nachdem anscheinend reges Interesse an so einen Kalender besteht.

PS.: Die Starschnitte der Moderatoren sind auch noch ne Option.  Aber wer will die schon haben. Höchstens als Reiherschreck.


----------



## Nadinche83 (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

ich mein ja nur, bei der letzten wahl z.b. zu dem fotowettbewerb 2006.... 

da gabs dann einige eingeschnappte Leute die dann gedacht haben, pf der hat mir nur 2 sterne gegeben???? dann bekommt der mal grad nur einen .... so ungefähr

von daher wäre eine anonyme abstimmung gerechter find ich.


----------



## Olli.P (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Hi,


und??? Wie schaut's aus???? Schon was geplant, wie's mit dem Kalender laufen soll????


Nich dass das in Vergessenheit gerät.......... 

Der April ist auch schon bald gelaufen........... 

Und dann noch 61 Tage bis zum Bergfest.........


----------



## sigfra (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Hallo zusammen...


... ich glaub, daß das dieses Jahr nix mehr wird...


----------



## Dr.J (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Hallo,

abwarten................. 

Ich denke wir kriegen das rechtzeitig zum Ende des Jahres hin. Für einen Kalender für dieses Jahr ist es eh zu spät.

So ein Kalender wird ja auch nicht von heute auf morgen erstellt.


----------



## sigfra (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Hallo Jürgen...


es drängelt doch keiner...   ...

oder hast du etwa den Eindruck ..


----------



## Olli.P (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Hi Leute,



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> abwarten.................
> 
> Ich denke wir kriegen das rechtzeitig zum Ende des Jahres hin. Für einen Kalender für dieses Jahr ist es eh zu spät.





Eben für dieses Jahr ist dass schon richtich.................. 


Und...............






































			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Kalender wird ja auch nicht von heute auf morgen erstellt.



Wie gesagt, ein Halbes Jahr ist m.M.n. auch nicht gerade lang für n'en Fotowettbewerb zum Kalender.................


Die Zeit vergeht doch wie im Fluge......... 


Oder liegt das am Alter??????


----------



## Joachim (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Ja, es liegt am Alter - je älter man(n) wird, desto schneller vergeht die Zeit ...  

Wir sind schon dran.


----------



## Conny (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop*

Hallo,

das ist etwas für Mathematiker: bei einem 1 jährigen ist ein Jahr 100%, bei einem 100 jährigen ist ein Jahr 1%.


----------

